
Apple to answer netbook market with $500-$700 tablet - Flemlord
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/05/21/apple_to_answer_netbook_market_with_500_700_tablet_report.html
======
zimbabwe
When was the last time one of these insiders was right about a product launch?
They were blatantly wrong about the iPhone, Apple TV, the iPod, the iPod mini,
the video iPod, and so on. The only leak I can recall was the unibody leak,
and that was relatively minor. But people still quote these people, despite
none of them doing any more than stating the obvious "Apple hasn't made a
netbook or a tablet so maybe they're making one now".

